# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair system glue wont last more than 3 days!

## Azona703

I got a hair system last week and Ive installed it twice. Each time it wont last more than 3 days. I have a lace base with poly perimeter. I use walker ultra hold glue. 

The first time I probably used too much glue, I didnt let it dry and become tacky enough before placing it on. I also only used one layer (one on my scalp and one on the hair system). 

The second time I removed all the glue and washed the hair system with dish soap to ensure it was free from adhesive remover. 

I applied a thin layer of glue to my scalp and to the hair system and waited five minutes for it to become tacky. I then placed it on. Here we are three days later and it and entirely come off. The glue isnt even sticky its become greasy. 

The only thing I didnt do was apply the glue in multiple layers which I read helps. 

I dont see how this could ever last 2 weeks or even a week at this rate. I didnt even work out this week so I wasnt sweating or anything like that. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Hairologist

Hello,
I would like to offer some advice for you. I am a hair replacement technician and I think you may need to be using a base and knot sealer on your system before bonding. TDI hair, knot and base sealer is a great product that has never failed me in my 26 years of experience. It is applied sparingly (spray) to the underside of your system and dried with a hair dryer before applying bonding. I never apply bonding to the system, only the head , 3 thin coats , drying completely in between each (until clear). Feel free to hit me up with any questions you may have, I don't mind helping others at all. You should get 2 weeks out of a bond with a lace base. It could be your bonding but before changing that I would start simple with the sealer !

----------


## grincher

If my scalp or system isnt particularly dry, or if I dont apply downward pressure for a few minutes or sleep on it or undertake sweaty exercise within a few hours of attaching then my system will struggle to bond. Also when its humid its not gonna last me my usual time.

You could try a scalp protector.

----------


## Azona703

> Hello,
> I would like to offer some advice for you. I am a hair replacement technician and I think you may need to be using a base and knot sealer on your system before bonding. TDI hair, knot and base sealer is a great product that has never failed me in my 26 years of experience. It is applied sparingly (spray) to the underside of your system and dried with a hair dryer before applying bonding. I never apply bonding to the system, only the head , 3 thin coats , drying completely in between each (until clear). Feel free to hit me up with any questions you may have, I don't mind helping others at all. You should get 2 weeks out of a bond with a lace base. It could be your bonding but before changing that I would start simple with the sealer !


 I did use a knot sealer on the piece itself. But that has nothing to do with the attachment to the scalp.

----------


## Azona703

> If my scalp or system isnt particularly dry, or if I dont apply downward pressure for a few minutes or sleep on it or undertake sweaty exercise within a few hours of attaching then my system will struggle to bond. Also when its humid its not gonna last me my usual time.
> 
> You could try a scalp protector.


 I did use a walker scalp protector. I also ordered perspirex and will apply that to my scalp prior to bonding. Maybe it will help a bit. 

I did switch to ghost bond xl for the sides and I am able to get about a week using it. I would still like it to be stronger and longer lasting, but a week is enough for me to make it work and about as long as Id like to go anyway. It doesnt take that much time to clean the system, prepare the scalp and re attach for a fresh attachment. Once a week is fine. The walker glue works well for the front, I just need to re-do it mid-way through the week.

----------

